# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Fuzzi Bunz one size

## Iva M.

Zanima me ima li ih tko i kakva su iskustva?

----------


## Fana

Ja imam jednu. Nošena jedanput do sada. Jako sam zadovoljna sistemom smanjivanja (gumica oko nogica i na leđima se smanjuje s onom lastikom koja ima rupice pa se regulira na gumbu - kao na dječjim hlačicama). Dobila sam dva uloška od mikrofibre. Stavila sam veći za svojeg sina hodača  i nije procurilo. Nosili smo po danu, ne znam kako bi bilo za noć. Uglavnom, nemam puno iskustva, ali za sad su super.
Inače, tek sam početnik u poketicama i aio pelenama. Do nedavno smo bili u fitted+vuna . Nažalost, morali smo od toga odustati, vuna oko struka ga je počela jako iritirati, buknuo je osip od atopijskog. A i fittedice su mu sad preširoke kad je počeo hodati.

----------


## Iva M.

Tnx Fana. Ja naručila jednu u međuvremenu, evo baš čekam da se posuši pa ćemo isprobati. 
Ovako na prvi pogled mi se čini ok. Javim utiske...

----------


## coccinella

Iva, zanima me kakva ti je ova Fuzzi bunz one size?

----------


## Iva M.

Tak  :/ 
Ne mogu dobro namjestiti uložak unutra. Stalno se gužva pa me to živcira. 
Taman nam paše negdje na pola puta između malog i velikog uloška pa je valjda zato.
I fali mi onaj donji druker, novi modeli ga sad imaju.
Nadam će biti bolje kad G. još malo poraste.

----------


## coccinella

Thanks.  :Smile: 

A imaš li slučajno ovaj njihov novi model pelene perfect size?

----------

